# My cigars gallery



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

My little cigars gallery:


New pictures soon


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

http://cigar-aficionado.pl


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pics there.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Is that the Africa from Don Lino? Looks a great cigar! :dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice photos


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

artsy pics with cigars...brilliant!


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

i need to get me some of those Africas...look nice


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Great photo work! And some nice smokes also.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

very well shot, what camera/lens combo did you use for these?


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

Canon 350D + Kit 17-55


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those are some very nice pics, very artistic


----------



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sweet pic's. Your a professional, right?*


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

No, i'm amateur


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

pepeel said:


> No, i'm amateur


Well your a Damn good amateur


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry Nice Shots.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice shots well done.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Well your a Damn good amateur


Thanks


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pat-Nice pix- But your gallery is just too slow to load on every page


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

what do you shoot with?

I like your work... Keep it up!


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

i shoot with Canon 350D + Kit 17-55. In US 350D is Canon Rebel XT


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice layout and pics! Very professional looking.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Where is the location PL? Nice shots by the way.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

pepeel said:


> Canon 350D + Kit 17-55


Amazing what a kit lens will do if you know what you are doing.

What did you use for lighting?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Classy looking flix.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

pepeel said:


> i shoot with Canon 350D + Kit 17-55. In US 350D is Canon Rebel XT


Cool. I'm a Nikon man myself.....


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

threecrazychefs said:


> Where is the location PL? Nice shots by the way.


PL - Poland



BrianEE93 said:


> Amazing what a kit lens will do if you know what you are doing.
> 
> What did you use for lighting?


The best ligth i had ever seen - Day light


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Don Lino Africa....tasty


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

pepeel said:


> PL - Poland
> 
> The best ligth i had ever seen - Day light


That big ball of fire the sky is the best you can get.:biggrin:


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

More DL Africa


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Fantastic compositions. Great perspective and lighting. Choice cigars, too. Great work. Amateur here only means you ain't making money at taking pics, but your work is professional grade.


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Just a heads up: I would be careful about posting cigar pictures here without a watermark. I learned the hard way, but there may be people using this site to save cigar pictures and use them in commercial promotion without the consent of the photographer. I have taken down all my cigar pictures until I get a chance to put huge watermarks in the middle of them. Then I may post them back up.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

boomerd35 said:


> Just a heads up: I would be careful about posting cigar pictures here without a watermark. I learned the hard way, but there may be people using this site to save cigar pictures and use them in commercial promotion without the consent of the photographer. I have taken down all my cigar pictures until I get a chance to put huge watermarks in the middle of them. Then I may post them back up.


Good advise. There are some simple batch watermarker programs out there or you could just record an action in Photoshop.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

pepeel said:


>


The NUb and the marbles!:redface: Nice picture.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Nice pics! They look like a professioinal did them.


----------



## pepeel (Mar 18, 2008)

Partagas Coronas Junior


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Patrick!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Just a heads up: I would be careful about posting cigar pictures here without a watermark. I learned the hard way, but there may be people using this site to save cigar pictures and use them in commercial promotion without the consent of the photographer. I have taken down all my cigar pictures until I get a chance to put huge watermarks in the middle of them. Then I may post them back up.


I know I posted the above awhile back. But I just wanted to give another heads up. Stogie posted an announcement last week regarding photos. I'm only posting this so that hopefully nobody else has to go through what I went through recently. It really sucks when somebody steals your photos and uses them for commercial purposes without your consent or compensation.

_FROM STOGIE'S ANNOUNCEMENT:

"BE AWARE: Pictures posted on CigarLive.com are often indexed by Search Engines that are available to people around the world. IF YOU DO NOT WANT A PICTURE TO BE DOWNLOADED THEN DO NOT POST IT. At CigarLive.com we ask that any pictures deemed as professional photography not be loaded. If you are a pro photographer please be aware that any pictures you post are at your own risk. If you see them used somewhere else then be happy and proud about it. We are not responsible for keeping track of your pictures and who uses them. Simply not enough time in the day to deal with that sort of stuff. Even if you add watermarks they still get indexed.

Do not contact CigarLive.com about any picture issues. All pictures taken by Daniel Lopez at CigarLive are shared to all members. Make desktop screensavers or print a pictures that you like, I do not care what you do with them. When I post something you can have it. I do not share Hi Res stuff because I do not have time for request for pics. I am not a pro photographer so I do not act as one."_


----------

